# yellow river report 13/14 Oct and some questions



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

ok first off i dont have a depth finder so i dont know how deep anything was, and i dont have a water temp. the truck said 50 something on the way out there on wed and 60 something on thurs. launched both times at sun up and at Brown's fish camp this time (all the way down ward basin and to the right) since i didnt have time to print off my topo i stayed somewhat close to the boat ramp. on Wed i caught about 10 bass, only 1 keeper. and 3 different species of sunfish. i left about about noonish or so. The current was moving out and at decent speed. as far as river level....if you stand at the boat ramp and look across the river to your right there is the no wake sign. at the bottom there is another sign (diamond road work shape) there was about 6 inches or so sticking out of the water. on thursday almost the whole thing was out of the water. Thursday i caught about a dozen speckled trout (only one was close to keeper) caught 2 pike, one nice one (ill have a pic this week of him) and had a red fish follow my buzzbait. i fished the same area both days but it was like i was fish two completely different rivers. we the water had a greenish tint to it and there was cover on the bank, thursday it was more brown and no cover on the bank. 80% was caught on a spinnerbait, the specks on a rapala, and the panfish on some baits a buddy made for me. 

i had alot of fish follow my bait, but not commit. i have read that means the color is wrong. i changed colors. then i changed sizes, depths, and with the crankbaits with and without rattles, but nothing helped. any thoughts?

i have a local club tournament on 14 Nov and its my first one as a boater. i am going to try to prefish again so if anyone knows the river and can show me some stuff i wouldn't mind haveing someone to fish with. my boat is only a 16ft fiberglass bass boat, but she works just fine.if you dont want to go ill take some tips on here to try when i go again


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

95 views and nobody and has anything??


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I fish that area often, usually with just a Rapala, some times with alewives, shad or menhaden if I can find them. I like to fish right around the river mouth and the mouths of bayous, basins and sloughs where they open to the bay. The speckled trout should be hitting good for the next few weeks. The bass seem to hit best on a falling tide. Last week when I went all I got was undersized specks (so I didn't post) and there was tons of grass floating everywhere fouling my lure. I will usually troll a Rapala till I find the specks and then switch to casting, but, the grass was so bad last week trolling was a hassle. Make sure you have a GOLD SPRITE spoon in your arsenal for Redfish. Sorry I can't offer much advice, it sounds like I fish pretty much like you do. I know my way around the area pretty well and I'm off on weekdays, if you want some company some time send me a PM. Good Luck!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the post. its my wife's birthday this weekend but i might try to head out the first weekend in Nov.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have fished the Yellow River near Holt only twice. Caught fish both times but not a lot. This was about 6-8 weeks ago. For some reason people who are familiar with the river at Holt say go north. Yet, people who launch at hwy 87 go north and south. 

When going out of Guest Lake Landing why not go south? Maybe it's too long a run to good fishing? Any comments from those in the know?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i wont get to go again until the 6th at the earliest. ill launch at browns again i might try to go north if i get my tropo map printed and laminated. if not and the water is up i might try the same area but just different baits.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

fishwalton it is a long run to hit the good slews if you go south. A lot of fish are caught down there because not many people go that way. I just head up river and get all I can there.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi WiRth: Have been wondering if you were still around. You are right. Looked a Google Earth this morning and it's ways down to the good stuff. I'm headed to the Guadalupe River lake chain in Texas on Monday. Will be out there a month. If I catch a Texas "roach" out there I'll post him on PFF.


----------

